# Hilfe, kann einen Teil der Daten nicht lesen

## LL0rd

Hallo,

ich habe gerade ein Problem mit meiner Kiste. Ich wollte heute auf die Daten, ein Verzeichnis einfach rüberkopieren. Ich habe dann gesehen, dass der Speed voll im *** war. dmesg sagte dann nichts gutes:

```
Feb 28 22:51:41 Kiara dm-0: rw=0, want=27086293168, limit=640129023

Feb 28 22:51:41 Kiara EXT3-fs error (device dm-0): ext3_readdir: directory #28362001 contains a hole at offset 845922304

Feb 28 22:51:41 Kiara attempt to access beyond end of device
```

Eine suche, was vorher "passiert ist", zeigte dann folgendes:

```
3w-xxxx: scsi0: Command failed: status = 0xc7, flags = 0x40, unit #0.

init_special_inode: bogus i_mode (35761)

3w-xxxx: scsi0: AEN: ERROR: Drive error: Port #1.
```

Also ich hätte jetzt gesagt, dass die Platte am ersten Port schrott ist, aber das CLI Tool von 3ware sagt, dass alles i.O. ist:

```
Kiara ~ # tw_cli 

//Kiara> info c0 

Unit  UnitType  Status         %RCmpl  %V/I/M  Stripe  Size(GB)  Cache  AVrfy

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

u0    RAID-0    OK             -       -       64K     372.62    ON     -      

Port   Status           Unit   Size        Blocks        Serial

---------------------------------------------------------------

p0     OK               u0     186.31 GB   390721968     4LJ0125V            

p1     OK               u0     186.31 GB   390721968     4LJ01287 
```

Auch SMART teilt diese Meinung:

```
Kiara ~ # smartctl -a -d 3ware,0 /dev/twe0

smartctl version 5.37 [i686-pc-linux-gnu] Copyright (C) 2002-6 Bruce Allen

Home page is http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net/

=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===

Model Family:     Seagate Barracuda 7200.7 and 7200.7 Plus family

Device Model:     ST3200822AS

Serial Number:    4LJ0125V

Firmware Version: 3.01

User Capacity:    200,049,647,616 bytes

Device is:        In smartctl database [for details use: -P show]

ATA Version is:   6

ATA Standard is:  ATA/ATAPI-6 T13 1410D revision 2

Local Time is:    Thu Feb 28 23:59:54 2008 GMT

SMART support is: Available - device has SMART capability.

SMART support is: Enabled

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===

SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED

See vendor-specific Attribute list for marginal Attributes.

General SMART Values:

Offline data collection status:  (0x82)   Offline data collection activity

               was completed without error.

               Auto Offline Data Collection: Enabled.

Self-test execution status:      (   0)   The previous self-test routine completed

               without error or no self-test has ever 

               been run.

Total time to complete Offline 

data collection:        ( 430) seconds.

Offline data collection

capabilities:           (0x5b) SMART execute Offline immediate.

               Auto Offline data collection on/off support.

               Suspend Offline collection upon new

               command.

               Offline surface scan supported.

               Self-test supported.

               No Conveyance Self-test supported.

               Selective Self-test supported.

SMART capabilities:            (0x0003)   Saves SMART data before entering

               power-saving mode.

               Supports SMART auto save timer.

Error logging capability:        (0x01)   Error logging supported.

               No General Purpose Logging support.

Short self-test routine 

recommended polling time:     (   1) minutes.

Extended self-test routine

recommended polling time:     ( 111) minutes.

SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 10

Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:

ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE

  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x000f   053   046   006    Pre-fail  Always       -       227206303

  3 Spin_Up_Time            0x0003   097   096   000    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  4 Start_Stop_Count        0x0032   100   100   020    Old_age   Always       -       130

  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   098   098   036    Pre-fail  Always       -       102

  7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x000f   086   060   030    Pre-fail  Always       -       4742443674

  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   072   072   000    Old_age   Always       -       24720

 10 Spin_Retry_Count        0x0013   100   093   097    Pre-fail  Always   In_the_past 0

 12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   100   100   020    Old_age   Always       -       153

194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0022   051   060   000    Old_age   Always       -       51

195 Hardware_ECC_Recovered  0x001a   053   046   000    Old_age   Always       -       227206303

197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0012   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       2

198 Offline_Uncorrectable   0x0010   100   100   000    Old_age   Offline      -       2

199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x003e   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

200 Multi_Zone_Error_Rate   0x0000   100   253   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

202 TA_Increase_Count       0x0032   100   253   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

SMART Error Log Version: 1

No Errors Logged

SMART Self-test log structure revision number 1

No self-tests have been logged.  [To run self-tests, use: smartctl -t]

SMART Selective self-test log data structure revision number 1

 SPAN  MIN_LBA  MAX_LBA  CURRENT_TEST_STATUS

    1        0        0  Not_testing

    2        0        0  Not_testing

    3        0        0  Not_testing

    4        0        0  Not_testing

    5        0        0  Not_testing

Selective self-test flags (0x0):

  After scanning selected spans, do NOT read-scan remainder of disk.

If Selective self-test is pending on power-up, resume after 0 minute delay.

```

Hat jemand eine Idee, woran was jetzt los ist? Nochmal kurz zur Erklärung: In dem Rechner sind nur zwei S-ATA Platten drinn, beiden hängen an einem 3ware raid. sda4 ist dabei mit truecrypt verschlüsselt und genau auf diese Daten habe ich zugegriffen.

----------

## Finswimmer

Nur als Anregung:

HDDISK != fs

Könnte also sein, dass durch den kurzen Controller-Reset(?) sich das Filesystem zerschossen hat.

Teste das mal.

Tobi

----------

## LL0rd

Sorry für die Frage, aber was / wie soll ich es Testen?

----------

## Josef.95

 *LL0rd wrote:*   

> Sorry für die Frage, aber was / wie soll ich es Testen?

 

Ich denke mal Finswimmer meinte, eine Dateisystem Überprüfung

zb für ext3

```
fsck.ext3 /dev/???
```

 (Die Partition sollte zum prüfen/reparieren nicht gemountet sein!)

MfG

josef.95

----------

## ChrisJumper

Wenn es sich dabei um deine "root-Partiton" handelt starte von einer live-cd.

fsck.ext3  oder e2fsck sollte so ziemlich überall drauf sein.

Wenn es jetzt doch ne andere Partition ist diese aushängen und testen.

Unter Gentoo muss man dafür sys-fs/e2fsprogs installiert haben.

----------

